

How innovative is Facebook? - zmonteca

Just a thought here, but didn't Facebook jump on the 'status updates' well after the success of twitter? Additionally, didn't Facebook Connect evolve from Disqus.<p>This begs the question, what has Facebook created since the abstraction of the 'Wall'?
======
ffernan
I don't really think facebook is all that innovative. Its pretty simple
concept.I guess thats why it works.

